# What To Do When Feeling Suicidal



## Retired

source: Canadian Mental Health Association

What can you do if you are feeling suicidal? 

The beginning of the way out is to let someone else in. This is very hard to do because, if you feel so desperate that suicide seems to be the only solution, you are likely very frightened and ashamed. There is no reason to be ashamed of feeling suicidal and no reason to feel ashamed for seeking help. You are not alone; many people have felt suicidal when facing difficult times and have survived, usually returning to quite normal lives. 

Take the risk of telling your feelings to someone you know and trust: a relative, friend, social service worker, or a member of the clergy for your religion. There are many ways to cope and get support. The sense of desperation and the wish to die will not go away at once, but it will pass. Regaining your will to live is more important than anything else at the moment. 

Some things that you can do are: 


call a crisis telephone support line, 
draw on the support of family and friends, 
talk to your family doctor; he/she can refer you to services in the community, including counselling and hospital services, 
set up frequent appointments with a mental health professional, and request telephone support between appointments, ? get involved in self-help groups, 
talk every day to at least one person you trust about how you are feeling, 
think about seeking help from the emergency department of a local hospital, 
talk to someone who has 'been there" about what it was like and how he/she coped, 
avoid making major decisions which you may later regret. 

Do you need more help?

If you or someone you know is feeling suicidal and you need more information about resources in your area, contact a community organization, such as the Canadian Mental Health Association, which can help you find additional support.


----------



## Into The Light

as someone who has been in a suicidal crisis and gotten through it i just want to emphasize how glad i am today that i didn't take my life. if you are suicidal, please know that the pain you are feeling WILL go away, it may take time, but it will, and you will be so very glad to have made it through. i am so thankful i didn't give up, as incredibly difficult and almost impossible it was to hang on. reach out to any of the resources above, there are professionals who can help you through this dark time. don't give up, there is help available.


----------



## tallshyone

ITL, I am glad you did not either. Just remember each day is a new one and try to find something positive in each day. Or at least something funny.


----------



## Jesse910

I guess I needed to hear this.  Past few days have been rough.  It's not that I want to end my life, but rather that I'm not afraid to die.  I'm doing all the things that people are told to do:  keep busy, go to work, take care of family and mix with friends.  Yet, the loneliness and sadness I feel is one that I must bear alone for the time being.  I'm not trying to be a brat.  I know the feelings will end and I will be okay.  The question becomes do I have the means?  And, the answer is, "yes."  Do I want to end now?  And, the response is "no."  I just have to keep listening to that latter reframe as I go about my day.  This is the one place where I can be honest.  Thank you.


----------



## Trust

Hi Jesse910!

Your post is very moving and although I don't have the perfect words to help you, I want you to know that you are heard and I am just one among many people reading your words which reveal a deeply feeling heart, and we are caring about you and wishing you the best!

You may feel alone in moments of sadness, but I can guarantee you that many people share these same types of lonely feelings and it is easier to manage when we reach out to others we can trust to share the burden.

Yes, you can always come here and you can be honest. People are here to listen whenever you feel the need to express your feelings and you can feel safe to do so! 

Take care, Jesse910!


----------



## Retired

Jesse,

Are you receiving any treatment for depression at this time and do you have a therapist whom you can call to talk about the feelings you are experiencing?

What happened to bring on these feelings?



> Do I want to end now? And, the response is "no."



This is the thought on which you need to focus, as you have stated.

You can count on us for continued support.


----------



## Jesse910

Yes, I have a therapist and a session coming up this week.  Depression and I are intimately acquainted.  And, no, I haven't called my therapist because the merry-go-round is the same.  There are times when I just want to wait myself out.  Triggers:  my husband and I are preparing to move into my mom's home.  My Mom's been gone for nearly 2 yrs, 4 months.  It's a practical solution until the real estate market rebounds.  Another holiday just passed.  And, my birthday is this week.  Work is keeping me going for the time being.  I just needed a place to come and speak the truth about where I am at this moment.  I learned a long time ago that the longer I can keep the death wish at bay, the longer I can regroup and find more reasons to stay alive.  Thank you all for being here today.


----------



## Retired

It sounds as though you and your husband have made a sensible plan for your future, although, if I understand you correctly, your memories of your Mom's passing are making it difficult to move into her home.

Has your husband been supportive in dealing with your grief of your Mom's passing?

Those of us who have lost loved ones never forget their memory, but the pain of their loss does and will subside with time.

Do you think that once you move in, perhaps do some decorating, making the house "your own" that you might feel more at ease living there?


----------



## Jesse910

Initially, I could only be in my mom's house for minutes at a time.  Increasingly, within the past few months, that level has gone up.  I'm rarely alone in the house.  So, that will be a real test.  My husband and Mom tolerated each other over the years.  Although, he has been supportive of me throughout.  The other day, he stated that if I did not want to move that that would be okay with him.  However, I know that he wants to make the move.  The house will offer far more space than our condo.  Aside from that, I try not to bother him too much with my day-to-day issues because I believe in managing myself as much as possible.

We have made it a point to make the house our home.  So, it already looks very different on the inside.  We are also working to change the outside as well.

And, you're right, Steve, we never forgot those we love.  It has helped tremendously just to be able to come here today and talk without having to worry about medical/crisis intervention and having someone ask the question.  I've been there in times past.  And, that's what I do not need.

I'll check in later.

---------- Post added July 7th, 2009 at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was July 6th, 2009 at 11:52 PM ----------

Feeling better today.  The funk I was in yesterday has started to lift.  And, I'm better able to work and process things.


----------



## tallshyone

Hey Jesse910
Just remember that each day is a new day and its like having a cold you can't snap your fingers and be all better in a flash .So focus on the postitive in your life.Take time you need for yourself when needed.As for the house put one foot in front of the other and walk at your own pace.  And if you get anxious when there alone Find distractions, such as music  sing your fave song .I have faith in you , Reading what you write I feel you are a strong person, It takes a strong person to talk about a issue as well as a strong person to fight for yourself because you are worth more that money, or anything can replace.
TallShyOne


----------



## Jesse910

Thank you Tallshyone. Your words offer much hope.


----------



## Retired

Discussion started by Justhere split to its own thread:

Rejected, Betrayed And Bullied


----------



## Retired

Discussion started by Celebrian merged with related thread HERE

Please respond to Celebrian in the indicated thread.


----------



## Retired

Discussion started by Knitwit split to its own thread titled http://forum.psychlinks.ca/suicide/25870-down-in-a-terrible-funk.html


----------

